# ISAF soldier killed in vehicle crash in southern Afghanistan



## Bigmac (10 Nov 2007)

> ISAF soldier killed in vehicle crash in southern Afghanistan
> 
> THE CANADIAN PRESS
> 
> ...



http://www.recorder.ca/cp/World/071109/w110946A.html


----------



## Bigmac (10 Nov 2007)

> British soldier killed in road accident in S Afghanistan
> 
> 
> www.chinaview.cn  2007-11-10 04:15:12
> ...



http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2007-11/10/content_7043040.htm

 Not ours but sad just the same.


----------



## 29CARR (11 Nov 2007)

Rest in Peace soldier.  My prayers go out to you, your mates, and your family.  Thank you for your sacrifice, you made a difference.


----------



## TN2IC (11 Nov 2007)

Rest in Peace Troop. You did NATO well. God bless.


----------

